# Guppies Feces! HELP



## JDLarsen (Sep 8, 2011)

Some of my guppies are having un-normal bowel movements!

some of the poops are dark green, I've seen some that have been an off white kinda a VERY light pink and also slimy transperate. Each one is having a different color poop!

I have 3 possibly 4 preg female. 2 males and a mixed age group of babies. 

I havn`t changed anything in their diets I feel them tropical fish flakes, I feed them blood worms once or twice a month and dont feed them the next day and I only feed once a day.

Help me please!


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

try putting some salt in your tank and then increase the temperature as slimy waste is very likely a sign of intestinal infection.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Dark green feces is most likely just a result of a heavy plant diet; even if you arent feeding them food high in green matter, they could still get a lot off the algae growing in a tank. White or clear feces is often an indicator of parasites, but could also be due to intestinal blockage, or even bloat. I suggest you add the salt and increase temp as suggested, but also starve them for 48 hours then feed some mashed peas. That should help clear their tracts if therre is something blocking it. If that still doesnt do anything, I'd look into some anti parasitic meds, and feed it to them by soaking food in water containing the meds.


----------

